# some good news



## elliebug (Jul 12, 2011)

I was a bit annoyed this morning to find out my HbA1c had gone up to 7.2 (from 7.1 so not a big rise but thats not the point!!!) and so was a bit aprehensive about my antenatal appt, however, after asking lots of questions the nice Dr said we could start TTC now!!!! AGH, i'm quite happy about this and am going to throughly enjoy throwing my pill in the bin and not worrying about taking it, i think my OH was hoping for a few months grace!!! well he's had 6 months waiting for the appt! so, here goes......


----------



## teapot8910 (Jul 12, 2011)

Great news elliebug!  xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 12, 2011)

Terrific news Ellie  Don't tire him out, poor lad!


----------



## elliebug (Jul 12, 2011)

he's at work and my parents are visiting so i think he's safe, for this week anyway!!!


----------



## Finnsmummy (Jul 12, 2011)

WOOP WOOP  good luck hun x


----------



## Steff (Jul 12, 2011)

Well done Ellie great news


----------



## rachelha (Jul 12, 2011)

woohoo!  Enjoy the trying


----------

